# Amazing Holes



## edp33 (Jul 24, 2007)

1. Kimberley Big Hole - South Africa 









Apparently the largest ever hand-dug excavation in the world, this 1097-meter-deep mine yielded over three tons of diamonds before being closed.

2. Glory Hole - Monticello Dam, California









This is the Glory Hole at Monticello Dam, and it's the largest in the world of this type of spillway, its size enabling it to consume 14,400 cubic feet of water every second.
A glory hole is used when a dam is at full capacity and water needs to be drained from the reservoir.

3 Great Blue Hole , Belize 









This incredible geographical phenomenon known as a blue hole is situated 60 miles off the mainland of Belize.
There are numerous blue holes around the world but none as stunning as this one.

4 Sinkhole in Guatemala 









This photo is of a sinkhole that occurred February 2007 in Guatemala . It swallowed two dozen homes and killed at least 
three people.









5. This is the famous Rat Hole. 
It is capable of swallowing Millions of Tax Payers Money annually, never to be heard from again! It is reputed to contain at least 600 ass"holes".


----------



## 5UBY (Feb 26, 2009)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## JayC (Nov 12, 2008)

very good!


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

if only it wasn't true


----------

